# The first R35 GTR arrives in Australia - Sydney



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

I'm surprised no one has posted it here yet, but I guess it's not really big news unless you live in Sydney, but the first privately owned R35 GTR has hit out docks. It has been imported by car and parts importers Just Jap in Sydney and will be competing in the 2008 Targa Tasmania tarmac rally under the Donut King sponsorship. yes, this means it will be painted pink just like other previous donut king race cars. d'oh!

Anyway, some pics of it on the docks. Also, does this mean the aussies have snuck one before the english?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Wow! Just shows you how *BIG *the car is!!!


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Is the size difference between the 34 and 35 actual or is that camera trickery 

That 35 looks bloody huge!

Fuggles beat me to it!


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah it looks like it's about to swallow up that 34. either that or mount it... hehe.

and yes, they are pretty damn big.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

That little knot of cars looks great! The R35 does establish its presence there.

Obviously an optical illusion, but how do you do that?!


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah it's a cool pic. can't take the credit for it, it's not mine. and no trickery as far as i know. you've seen 'em Piers next to 34s, and they are heaps bigger. Makes sense though since this is the first GTR ever to be built with the goal of being able to accommodate the 'ample' foreign gentleman (such as our good selves!). And it does do that better than any other GTR (though all have been able to swallow my 6'2" of man love, strangely the 33 is least comfortable for the big blokes, and the 32 is the most as the wheel has reach and rake adjustment)

Have you had a steer yet? I'll be getting my mits on a wheel of one soon-ish but not soon enough dammit! Plus listening to Dino tell me how awesome it was to drive in exquisite detail whilst we were stuck in 2 hours of traffic on the tomei didn't help. :bawling:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

It makes the 34 look like a dwarf!


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

Something going on with the angle of the shot or something as the Evo (I think) in pic 2 also looks rather large compared to the R34, but against the GT-R it is a comparable size.

Seems that the images are growing larger the further into the shot, look at the road markings too  

I know they are bigger than a 34, but holy cr4p


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

yeah good point. maybe just a dodgey lense.


----------



## Cornhoolio (Sep 26, 2005)

Still, well done in getting hold of the shots of the first Aussie GT-R :bowdown1:


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

hey, no credit for me. I did nothing more than post the pics, I didn't take them. :thumbsup: a member on skylines australia took the pics and posted them there, I just ripped them off :shy:


----------



## AndrewD (Jan 25, 2006)

does that also mean it will be around their joint in the ol 'SHIRE'??

sweet

got to ride in one in tokyo while i was there over new years and they are friggin awesome piece of machinery! but huge!


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

That's the crazy part of todays cars, they grow bigger and bigger but you can't sit in the rear department anymore...

What a big whale that is!


----------



## Brockas (Apr 1, 2007)

This puts it into perspective:


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

fcuking hell is that a real pic!?!? Its bloody mahoosive!!


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Whoa!!..I will go on the hunt to find this beast and see it in person..
I just hope to see it white before the sponsers color it PINK :chuckle:


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

looks like the long lens screwed up the perspective


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

F00k me.....................I might even fit in that!


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm starting to think that car is toooooo big


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Jesus makes a Lambo look skinny,love it:smokin:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm starting to think that car is toooooo big


----------



## Paul T (Jan 6, 2008)

rasonline said:


> I'm starting to think that car is toooooo big


Me too - I think im gonna need a bigger garage - & I have a double 

Paul.


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

stealth said:


> Jesus makes a Lambo look skinny,love it:smokin:


I always thought he was a rather slim guy and no fatso:chuckle:


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

it's not that bad guys. it looks awesome in real life. lots of presence.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

DCD said:


> looks like the long lens screwed up the perspective


oh yeah definately. just look at the front wheels compared to the back on the 34 and 35.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

RH18 said:


> oh yeah definately. just look at the front wheels compared to the back on the 34 and 35.


Also look at the road markings on the 1st picture, it looks like the back of the picture has been stretched as the markings aren`t parallel.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

LOL at this thread. At TAS on Friday and some friendly enough Ozzie bloke turns up and hands me his card. Says he's the owner of the new R35 in Oz; I had just read this thread on Thursday, so I ask if it's white and changing to pink? He looks a bit surprised and says yes. :chuckle: (The boss has your name card so I can't remember your name. Apologies.)

Anyway he had the boys take it out on track that day (last Friday) and the limiter stays locked in the on position, apparently, they discovered for sure.


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Thrust said:


> LOL at this thread. At TAS on Friday and some friendly enough Ozzie bloke turns up and hands me his card. Says he's the owner of the new R35 in Oz; I had just read this thread on Thursday, so I ask if it's white and changing to pink? He looks a bit surprised and says yes. :chuckle: (The boss has your name card so I can't remember your name. Apologies.)
> 
> Anyway he had the boys take it out on track that day (last Friday) and the limiter stays locked in the on position, apparently, they discovered for sure.


hehe, we are a small world! that would have been steve thatcher. he is the man who imported it and is preparing the car for the owner, tony alford (the donut king).

yep, the guys were out on circuit last week and ran into the limiter half way down the straight. They loved the car though.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Beer Baron said:


> hehe, we are a small world! that would have been steve thatcher. he is the man who imported it and is preparing the car for the owner, tony alford (the donut king).
> 
> yep, the guys were out on circuit last week and ran into the limiter half way down the straight. They loved the car though.


Steve, that's the bloke. Cheers. (Now I remember saying 'Steve Irwin' to myself!)
:smokin:


----------



## Brockas (Apr 1, 2007)

Well theres a black one in Perth now....


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Brockas said:


> Well theres a black one in Perth now....


This one?
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/89771-second-gt-r-arrived-australia-perth.html


----------



## Beer Baron (Jul 4, 2006)

Thrust said:


> Steve, that's the bloke. Cheers. (Now I remember saying 'Steve Irwin' to myself!)
> :smokin:


Crikey!! :chuckle:


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

where's the pictures gone now???


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

wow..theres actually a third now...Gun metal grey in sydney.


----------



## sewid (Sep 2, 2005)

The black one posted earlier is one of two cars for a tarmac rally in Western Australia. The official launch was last night. I posted a story up including a number of pics and a news video at:

Fabcar Launch R35 GT-R For Targa West Tarmac Rally Team


----------



## Northern Monkey (Sep 20, 2004)

Brockas said:


> This puts it into perspective:


I want that line up!!!

All of them, all for me. No one else. Id never leave home. I wouldnt be able to decide which to go out. After when Id spent 3hrs just drooling over them.. I have a new mission in life.


----------



## Godspd (Dec 12, 2001)

sewid said:


> The black one posted earlier is one of two cars for a tarmac rally in Western Australia. The official launch was last night. I posted a story up including a number of pics and a news video at:
> 
> Fabcar Launch R35 GT-R For Targa West Tarmac Rally Team


The TV presenter on Channel 10 from the news video said " V8 twin turbo engine"...lol


----------

